# What is the best handheld GPS



## shdw633 (Jan 9, 2008)

I am in the market for a new handheld GPS and I would like to know which one you think is the best out there and why.  Do they have one out that has topo or aerial maps on them?  I really am behind the times when it comes to these.  I have a real basic 8 year old model Garmin right now and want to get a newer one but don't know what is out there or how good it is, so what do you think?


----------



## BVO25 (Jan 9, 2008)

I just got a Garmin 60CSx for Christmas and love it so far.  I've spent a lot of time with it already.  I'm able to upgrade the SD card up to 2GB, so I've bought and loaded both the topo map and the street map onto it and still have more room.  The software though does cost roughly $100 per map.  The basemap that comes preloaded already is very basic with just major highways and cities listed.

It's full color, I'm able to use it both in the woods and driving.  It's got new sattelite acquisition technology that allows it to get coverage even under some roofs and under tree cover.  It stores 1000 waypoints, cool hunting symbols on the software like stands, foodsource etc you can use to mark the waypoints.  Can store 50 routes and 20 tracks.

The only thing I wish I could do is store more tracks.  To create property boundary lines I have to use tracks, I'd then like to load in roads and trails on the property, by the time I do that it'll leave me no room to make tracks into stands.  So that's the one thing I'm trying to figure out how to get around.  Routes are basically made for road travel I'm finding out.

The other cool thing is I can quickly upload all my data to Google Earth from my PC GPS software after I download it from the device.  So I find new spots on Google earth to go find and then manually load them into my GPS.....when I create a good track to get into the spot I can put it back onto google earth and have the sattelite map to cross reference with my GPS topo and road maps.

One last thing, I've loaded both maps topo and road as mentioned before.  It allows you to turn on whichever one you want.  So I turn the road one on when it's in the car with me, then switch to topo when I'm in the woods.

I'm really happy with it.  My Dad says he researched pretty much all of them to find the best cross use road/trail GPS and came up with this one.  It's pretty expensive, but after using it I would vote it the best one that I've seen out of my hunting buddies that have one already.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Jan 9, 2008)

*GPS*

I have the E-Trex Vista and it works fine.
Once you make a decision, make sure you checkthe battery life.  Look for one that at least has 24 hours....

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 9, 2008)

just got me a lowrance H20c. still learning with it but so far Im lovin it. its about 100 for detailed maps


----------



## TNhunterKMC (Jan 10, 2008)

Garmin GPSMAP 60CSX or Vista HCX for current models.  They have just announced the Colorado 300 and 400.   I was really close to getting the 60CSX by 12/31 to get the $50 rebate but was thinking they might be announcing a new product soon.   The Colorado 400t comes with the US Topo maps built-in instead of just having base maps.    I'm going to see where the prices hit on the Colorado before I make my purchase.


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 11, 2008)

TNhunterKMC said:


> Garmin GPSMAP 60CSX or Vista HCX for current models.  They have just announced the Colorado 300 and 400.   I was really close to getting the 60CSX by 12/31 to get the $50 rebate but was thinking they might be announcing a new product soon.   The Colorado 400t comes with the US Topo maps built-in instead of just having base maps.    I'm going to see where the prices hit on the Colorado before I make my purchase.



That is what I am looking for!!  The maps already built in!  Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 19, 2008)

The costs of the handheld units goes from a little to a bunch.  If money is no concern, go for the high end Garmin products.  If cost is a concern, go for one of the mid-priced units such as the Garmin Map76 series.  Garmin seems to be the most popular.

Search the internet for GPS discussions and you can find a lot of feedback on all of the brands and models.  There is much written out there about them.

Good luck.

Dave


----------



## TCHC (Jan 20, 2008)

*Best GPS*

In my opinion the best GPS on the market is the Garmin GPSMAP 60CSx.  I have one new in the box for sale with the instructional DVD.  The GPS was $449.00 at BPS.  Make me an offer.

Jeff


----------



## SGaither (Jan 20, 2008)

For Christmas my wife got me a Garmin Vista HcX and this thing is amazing.  It is smaller than the GPSMAP 60 CSx and without the external antenna and I would guarantee just as good if not better.  I too bought a 2 gig flash memory card and the City Navigator 2008 software off Amazon and was able to save about $100.  My next purchase will be the MapSource Topo 2008 which I plan on ordering from Amazon and saving about $30.  The city navigator allows me to type in an address and it will give me turn by turn directions similar to those expensive vehicle units.  It also has a tone of point of interest with phone numbers of any commercial address you type in.
This unit is amazing to say the least.  You won't be dissapointed if you order one.


----------



## Tulip (Jan 20, 2008)

I bought a Garmin etrex a few years back for I think $125 and it does everything that I need plus more. Still tryin to figure out all the features. Dont see a need for anything else.


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 21, 2008)

I use a Garmin Rhino. It works really good and has a GMRS Radio built in so you don't have to carry a GPS and a Radio. I also like the fact that when I am Hunting with another person that has another Rhino, they will poll each other and update each persons position on the Screen.


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 21, 2008)

TCHC said:


> In my opinion the best GPS on the market is the Garmin GPSMAP 60CSx.  I have one new in the box for sale with the instructional DVD.  The GPS was $449.00 at BPS.  Make me an offer.
> 
> Jeff



How much do you want for the Garmin GPSMAP 60CSx? I may be interested!


----------



## j_seph (Jan 21, 2008)

I bought a 3-4yr old magellan meridian on here for
*$30*
and have not had a problem yet.


----------



## whitworth (Jan 24, 2008)

*Garmin*

I've been reviewing some of the new GPS for a month or two, and just discovered that some of the GPS, per a review, don't have the maps installed.  That's an additional purchase.  

Anyone surprised out there, after they purchased the GPS?   The GPS's work with maps; but the maps are extra.  

 What a revolting development that is!!!!  I was getting ready to buy.


----------



## shotgun (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a lowrance H20C with all the maps and card ready to go. Never used. Make an offer!!!


----------



## Nate23 (Jan 24, 2008)

I've got a Garmin CS (predecessor to the CSx) and it is great.  I bought it used (hardly, used) and got it for a good price.  I would recommend it to anyone looking for a good, weatherproof handheld unit.


----------



## TCHC (Jan 24, 2008)

rutandstrut said:


> How much do you want for the Garmin GPSMAP 60CSx? I may be interested!



$350.00 cash


----------



## falcon (Jan 26, 2008)

Are these units capable of giving you distances from point A to point B ?


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jan 30, 2008)

*Garmin 60CSX*



falcon said:


> Are these units capable of giving you distances from point A to point B ?



I have the 60CSX and it will give you the distance between two points. You can either route to it using roads or off road (straight line). You can find deals on the internet for $250-300. To do routing on roads you will have to buy the city navigator software. This provides all the roads and poi's (gas stations, stores, hotels, etc.) about $100-120. The software is well worth the price if you travel. The 60CSX is the single most awesome product I have ever bought. I do gps/gis mapping in my job and have used some elaborate systems. For the money, you can't beat this gps.


----------

